# Man Dies After 49 Hours of Computer Games



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

SEOUL, South Korea - A 28-year-old South Korean man died of exhaustion in an Internet cafe after playing computer games non-stop for 49 hours, South Korean police said Wednesday.

Lee, a resident in the southern city of Taegu who was identified only by his last name, collapsed Friday after having eaten minimally and not sleeping, refusing to leave his keyboard while he played the battle simulation game Starcraft.

Lee was quickly moved to a hospital but died after a few hours, due to what doctors are presuming was a heart attack, police said.

Lee had been fired from his job last month because he kept missing work to play computer games, police said.

Computer games are enormously popular in South Korea, home to professional gamers who earn big money through sponsorships and television stations devoted to broadcasting matches.

Get the story here: http://www.comcast.net/news/index.jsp?cat=GENERAL&fn=/2005/08/10/197642.html


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow...poor guy. He should have atleast eaten something. That is one weird story.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I've got some records playing Starcraft, but i do tend to take a break to eat and shower. I've played for as long as 36 hours before. When Halo 2 came out I almost beat the 36 hour mark. 15 minute breaks every 2-3 hours.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i play xbox but i find it hard to play halo 2 or any other games for longer than 2 hours with out havin a break!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I play many video games, after about an hour or so you have to take a break, it just gets boring after a while.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> I've got some records playing Starcraft, but i do tend to take a break to eat and shower. I've played for as long as 36 hours before. When Halo 2 came out I almost beat the 36 hour mark. 15 minute breaks every 2-3 hours.


haha you sound like my brother, he is all about the halo games.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I haven't played in a while, there's a lot of hacking/cheating going on. I try to play custom games with my friends.

I don't play Starcraft multiplayer unless i'm playing with someone I know, otherwise just me and the computer AI. There's a lot of backstabbing going on on Battlenet.


----------



## ImagineAquatics (Aug 2, 2005)

Holy crap! DIED from computer games. This stuff is serious business! I remember when it was just sore fingers and tired mornings. Guess the South Koreans are no joke at computer games.....


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I cant play for more than 2 hours, I just get bored.



> I don't play Starcraft multiplayer unless i'm playing with someone I know, otherwise just me and the computer AI. There's a lot of backstabbing going on on Battlenet.


I use to play quite a bit of starcraft. bs'ing is part of the game you just gotta be ready or dont piss people off. playing computers is boring, theyre way too easy. its all about multiplayer.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

we should all have a halo 2 meet up sometime !


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

yeah multiplayer is no fun when you're getting bs'd by 2 or more people that started out being your "friend"

i don't get the feeling of wanting to kick someone's head in while playing the computer. And 1 vs 7 random comps isn't boring for me.

N E HOO, it's all about the multiplayer, period. from goldeneye, to perfect dark, to halo 1 and 2, and hopefully perfect dark again when the XBOX 360 comes out in Nov.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I saw that on MSN it kind of makes you wonder if surfing is just as bad.



> A South Korean man who played computer games for 50 hours almost non-stop died of heart failure minutes after finishing his mammoth session in an Internet cafe, authorities said on Tuesday.
> The 28-year-old man, identified only by his family name Lee, had been playing online battle simulation games at the cybercafe in the southeastern city of Taegu, police said.
> 
> Lee had planted himself in front of a computer monitor to play online games on Aug. 3. He only left the spot over the next three days to go to the toilet and take brief naps on a makeshift bed, they said.
> ...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya I caught that on the local news too... I was quite surprised! I think 'heart failure' is better than 'heart attack'
Better cut off Gaming time


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I am bad about internet surfing and sitting on here but not games, although once I played this stupid horse game all day and then there was a time where Sims ruled my world.

Wonder if he had a family?


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

there must have been something already wrong with him because i've stayed up 3 days straight playing grand theft auto san andreas


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow... I wonder how you can do that. 3 hours are too much with me already.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i got it when it 1st came out and i just drunk alot of pop and ate while i played


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

lol, that is such a gd game i played it for a while but not that long i sort of got bored of it when i jumped off the montain for like the 1000 time


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I can remember when pong first came out. You could set it up so the ball would bounce between the two paddles so you could run off and have dinner. 

Sorry I guess I am showing my age. LOL


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Ha Fish Doc......I remember playing pong too when I was a youngster growing up in a cave. It was the next big thing since drawing pictures of the buffalo hunt on the walls*lol*


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Those were the days when there was a nessie in every pond.


----------

